# Front Snowplow/Dozer setup on a Ford 8N



## oldthingsrock (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi everybody,
I'm looking for some help. I have a chance to go look at one of those front snow/dozer blade setups that raise and lower the front blade by using the tractors 3 pt. hitch. Could someone explain, or maybe attach a photo of how the assembly should look when setup on a tractor? I just want to be as certain as possible that I'm not looking at a cobble job that's not hooked up correctly or is missing something.
Thanks alot,
OTR


----------



## toozer (Nov 22, 2009)

*8n blade*

On my 8n there is a tube frame which is bolted to the underneath of the tractor. The frame runs from the front of the tractor to the rear and has pulleys front and back. A 5/16 wire rope runs from the plow lift arm through the pulleys and connects to the three point lift arm. Mine is not on the tractor at this time to photo it, Sorry. Hope this helps.


----------



## oldthingsrock (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Toozer, It did help alot.


----------

